# Hearthstone 2



## jimmyjon (Sep 12, 2012)

I have found a hearthstone 2 said to be made in 1981. It is 120k BTU soapstone stove. It has been in storage and said to have never been used. What is it worth assuming its as good as it says?  Any idea of the burn time for one of these?


----------



## AbetterChimneynm (Sep 12, 2012)

A new soap stone if i remember right is aropund 3-4k (this was a few years back) not sure on that old of one thou


----------



## defiant3 (Sep 12, 2012)

I'd go as high as $1000 or so, but it would have to be REALLY good.  Check esp. inside liners , baffle and 2ndary air tube.  Better be straight as a string. 
NOT a 120k heater, by the way, similar in size to Vermont Castings Vigilant (at the time).  Burn time likely 7-10 hours, but keep in mind that the stone stays hot for an additional 2 hours or so, extending productive heat output.  NOT  EPA compliant, but an AWESOME stove.  Give it a good look!


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 12, 2012)

Would there be any issues with it sitting around for so long? Am I gonna have to go through any special breakin procedures? Never had a soap stone so dont know a thing about them.


----------



## begreen (Sep 12, 2012)

There shouldn't be any issues from sitting other than original design weaknesses assuming it has been dry stored and isn't rusting.

If in new condition it would be worth at least $800-1000.


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 13, 2012)

Does anyone know the height from the top of the rear vent to the floor?


----------



## begreen (Sep 14, 2012)

If the Hearthstone II is set up for rear venting, the top of the rear-exit flue should be at 25". Check first. If the stove is set up for top venting it will need a replacement stone for the top center.


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 16, 2012)

I am having problems dealing with the hearthstone guy(keeps givin me the run around) Anyway... I found this

http://grandrapids.craigslist.org/hsh/3240241786.html

Never had a cat stove but have heard of long burn times around here(which I like).  What do you guys think? What would be best for trying to heat my house (~1600 sq ft).  I still have a propane furnace to pickup the slack but the least that runs the better.


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Dutchwest cat stoves can work well. Which model is this?


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 16, 2012)

begreen said:


> Dutchwest cat stoves can work well. Which model is this?


Its the 2461


----------



## begreen (Sep 16, 2012)

Rear exit outlet height as at 30".


----------



## Motor7 (Sep 27, 2012)

Jim did you give up on the Hearthstone II ?

The spec's are in the manual:
https://www.hearth.com/econtent/images/uploads/H-1-2manual.pdf

It's a 44,000 btu stove usually sell in the $500 range in CL. Parts are getting harder to find and some have been discontinued like the Bi-metalic coil thermostat. I'm still looking for one for my H1.


----------



## jimmyjon (Sep 27, 2012)

Motor7 said:


> Jim did you give up on the Hearthstone II ?
> 
> The spec's are in the manual:
> https://www.hearth.com/econtent/images/uploads/H-1-2manual.pdf
> ...


 
I wanted that one bad but the guy jerked me around and now its gone


----------



## fbelec (Oct 3, 2012)

jimmyjon said:


> I wanted that one bad but the guy jerked me around and now its gone


 

just for future reference the hearthstone 2 is a nice stove and when i talked to jim casavant the hearthstone tech at hearthstone he was very helpful and said that the stove is only good for 1200 sq ft and would not get a overnight burn. my exp with mine which i rebuilt heats well but only get 4 to 5 hours on a load of oak because it needs to be burned up around 500 to 550 stove top temp to get a clean and smokeless burn. there were some models of that stove towards the end of it's model years i think 1988 or 89 that had cat converters in them instead of burn tube


----------

